# Eureka Red Jake



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Have a question about Eureka Red Jake, pretty certain I am going to try one out in the All male Hap Peacock mix. Does anyone have one in their mix? If so do they color up well and are they able to hold their own with some of the larger Haps? I'm already commited to this fish for the most part but just wanted to get some (too late) feedback. Let the experiment begin LOL!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They are an aggressive species, and likely to be one of the more dominant fishes in a mixed tank. As long as the tank is large enough, as in 6ft long, then go for it.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> They are an aggressive species, and likely to be one of the more dominant fishes in a mixed tank. As long as the tank is large enough, as in 6ft long, then go for it.


Thanks,He will be going into a 6' tank. Now these are line bred fish? If so does that mean they will color up nicely even if they are not at the top of the pecking order or do they have the same ability to color down like other fish. I know it may be a crazy question but just trying to learn as I go along.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They will have the same ability to colour up as any natural fish. I would say that there is a huge degree of variability and quality in Eureka's though...


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

I have one in my all male 125, he does fine, and yours should too. Mine is pretty much fully colored.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm excited to give this one a go. If it goes to its full potential it could look great but like anything else with these fish its a chance and you just have to stack as many cards in your favor as you can. I'm using one of the forum sponsors for this fish and the others. Seems like he really knows his stuff and has some nice fish but I'm rolling the dice buying sight unseen. Lets see what happens.


----------



## RobAndFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Theres defiantly a possibility of coloring down especially in cases where theres an aggressor. A while back I bought a german red which are line bred looked beautiful threw him in my tank with my strawberry peacock lost colors within the day. Couple months later I took out my strawberry and with a week or so my german red was 100% colored up better then when I had bought him.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

The jake should be fine in a 72" tank. As *Fogelhund* stated, it should be near the top of the hierarchy within the tank.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

If its near the top of the pecking order then I'm excited abut the color potential, between this and the Giant Demasoni if they both color I will be real happy. I have some of the larger Haps going into the tank and they are beautiful fish in their own right but I really want the peacocks to color up to give the ultimate color. The Red Empress coloring as well would make it all really special. Well see starting Friday, its delivery day!!


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Just got a call from the Breeder, No Red Jake  !!! I am going to add a Aulonocara sp. "Lwanda" instead. Any thoughts on this peacock? From what *** seen they look pretty nice but dont know alot about the temperment.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Temperament-wise, same as the Euerka Red. You should have no problems with the fish coloring up. They can be a stunner with their fins.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

DanniGirl said:


> Temperament-wise, same as the Euerka Red. You should have no problems with the fish coloring up. They can be a stunner with their fins.


Thank you for that info. I saw some real nice videos of them and I think they look great. Perhaps I will have an opportunity to add a Eureka Red in the future as I have to cull out any fish in the setup.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> They will have the same ability to colour up as any natural fish. I would say that there is a huge degree of variability and quality in Eureka's though...


Yep and if you are wanting a nice one you should be careful what you choose. I have seen some poor quality Eureka's and some very very nice ones.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > They will have the same ability to colour up as any natural fish. I would say that there is a huge degree of variability and quality in Eureka's though...
> ...


Then it may be a good thing that i did not purchase this sight unseen.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

fishing12 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Fogelhund said:
> ...


Yeah or you could order from a reputable breeder online. Some breeders have really nice fish but are expensive though.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Are there breeders that specialize in these types of peacocks and have a reputation of producing quality specific species outside of the various site sponsors? This whole world of Cichlids seems to be much larger than I initially thought if so.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

fishing12 said:


> Are there breeders that specialize in these types of peacocks and have a reputation of producing quality specific species outside of the various site sponsors? This whole world of Cichlids seems to be much larger than I initially thought if so.


I mainly use the site sponsors


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Like I said earlier Im using one and couldnt be more pleased with the professional knowledge, response and attitude in walking me through my MANY questions and what seemed to be endless stock changes. If you or anyone may be interested in my final stock list I'm posting it under Tank Setups 180 Getting Ready Thread, dont want to double post as I believe that is not allowed.


----------

